# Samsung Unified Printer Driver for CLX-3175N

## mmoelle1

Hi all,

recently I bought a Samsung CLX-3175N (color laserprinter & scanner, USB and Ethernet) which is said to be compatible with Linux. In fact, Samsung provides the Unified Printer Driver. From what I have read in the internet, using the installer may lead to problems; see the long discussion on

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341621

Moreover, I do not like running such installers without knowing what happens behind the scenes. Therefore, I copied all required files to where they belong and setup the printer in CUPS; see manual installation

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6080732

Printing works somehow, but I have the known double-half problem, that is, two identical pages are printed on one sheet of paper and (left + right) and each line is followed by a blank line.

In the Ubuntu forum this problem was 'solved' by using the binary installer, but I do not want to do this. Did anyone succeed in installing the Samsung Unified Printer Driver manually?

Many thanks in advance

Matthias

----------

